# Sound Card doesn't work after installing XP



## yjz188 (Nov 30, 2004)

Recently, I installed Windows XP over my old Windows 2000. However, the sound card no longer works. When I try to play any music, Windows Media Player states:

"Windows Media Player cannot play the file because there is a problem with your sound device. There might not be a sound device installed on your computer, it might be in use by another program, or it might not be functioning properly."

I think I need to update the driver of my sound card, however, I don't have a disk, and I can't seem to find anything online. Does anyone know where I can find an update? Here's the information of my sound card:

Brand: Microsoft
Model: MPU-401

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## Overclocked Doc (Nov 4, 2004)

I don't think that's the correct make and model. I have a tool that can be downloaded from my web space and opened with "Win zip". The tool is called "Aida 32" and should be able to give specifics on the card.

You might also try and go to "device manager" through "system" and locate the sound card. Then try and "update" the drivers (XP will search it's own file). This should of already happened during the upgrade process,.......but!

The other thing you could do is pull off the cover and check the card manually for the make and model.

Aida 32 download


----------



## mickeybaby (Nov 28, 2004)

*help*

i have the same problem mate i formated my pc becuse i had a virus on it and when i loaded xp pro again i have lost all sound drivers i went to the device manger and it says in yelleow multi audio controller conflict and then another thing when i formate it it says found new hrdware etx intel aa008 external drive then it says load xp pro cd rom in drive i do and then it says k.susser.dlll file and want go any further i need help im not realy gud at computers just realy new at them i think my sound card is enquie sb 128 pci


----------



## yjz188 (Nov 30, 2004)

Okay, I ran a program to find out all my codecs. I'm not sure if I did the right thing, but here they are(the audio ones):

Audio Codecs
------------
ACELP.net
FileVersion = 3.02
CompanyName = Sipro Lab Telecom Inc.
FileDescription = Audio codec for MS ACM
InternalName = sl_anet.acm
LegalCopyright = Copyright © Sipro Lab Telecom Inc. 1998-99
OriginalFileName = sl_anet.acm
ProductName = ACELP.net Audio Codec
ProductVersion = 3.02
ACELP.net Sipro Lab Audio Decoder
FileVersion = 1.40
CompanyName = Sipro Lab Telecom Inc.
FileDescription = ACELP.net Audio Decoder
InternalName = AcelpDec.ax
LegalCopyright = Copyright (C) 1997-99 Sipro Lab Telecom Inc.
OriginalFileName = AcelpDec.ax
ProductName = ACELP.net Audio Decoder
ProductVersion = 1.40
ACM Wrapper
FileVersion = 6.05.2600.2180
CompanyName = Microsoft Corporation
FileDescription = DirectShow Runtime.
InternalName = Quartz.dll
LegalCopyright = Copyright (C) 1992-2001 Microsoft Corp.
OriginalFileName = Quartz.dll
ProductName = 
ProductVersion = 6.05.2600.2180
CCITT A-Law
FileVersion = 5.1.2600.0 (xpclient.010817-1148)
CompanyName = Microsoft Corporation
FileDescription = Microsoft CCITT G.711 (A-Law and u-Law) CODEC for MSACM
InternalName = Microsoft CCITT G.711 (A-Law and u-Law) CODEC for MSACM
LegalCopyright = © Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
OriginalFileName = msg711.acm
ProductName = Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
ProductVersion = 5.1.2600.0
CCITT u-Law
FileVersion = 5.1.2600.0 (xpclient.010817-1148)
CompanyName = Microsoft Corporation
FileDescription = Microsoft CCITT G.711 (A-Law and u-Law) CODEC for MSACM
InternalName = Microsoft CCITT G.711 (A-Law and u-Law) CODEC for MSACM
LegalCopyright = © Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
OriginalFileName = msg711.acm
ProductName = Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
ProductVersion = 5.1.2600.0
DSP Group TrueSpeech(TM)
FileVersion = 1.01
CompanyName = DSP GROUP, INC.
FileDescription = DSP Group TrueSpeech(TM) Audio Codec for MSACM V3.50
InternalName = tssoft32.acm
LegalCopyright = Copyright DSP Group, Inc. 1993-1996
OriginalFileName = tssoft32.acm
ProductName = DSP GROUP Windows NT(TM) TrueSpeech CODEC
ProductVersion = 1.01
GSM 6.10
FileVersion = 5.1.2600.0 (xpclient.010817-1148)
CompanyName = Microsoft Corporation
FileDescription = Microsoft GSM 6.10 Audio CODEC for MSACM
InternalName = Microsoft GSM 6.10 Audio CODEC for MSACM
LegalCopyright = © Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
OriginalFileName = msgsm32.acm
ProductName = Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
ProductVersion = 5.1.2600.0
IAC2
FileVersion = 2.05.53
CompanyName = Intel Corporation
FileDescription = Indeo® audio software
InternalName = iac25_32.ax
LegalCopyright = Copyright © Intel Corp. 1997
OriginalFileName = iac25_32.ax
 ProductName = Indeo® audio software
ProductVersion = 2.05.53
IMA ADPCM
FileVersion = 5.1.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158)
CompanyName = Microsoft Corporation
FileDescription = IMA ADPCM CODEC for MSACM
InternalName = IMA ADPCM CODEC for MSACM
LegalCopyright = © Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
OriginalFileName = imaadp32.acm
ProductName = Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
ProductVersion = 5.1.2600.2180
Microsoft ADPCM
FileVersion = 5.1.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158)
CompanyName = Microsoft Corporation
FileDescription = Microsoft ADPCM CODEC for MSACM
InternalName = Microsoft ADPCM CODEC for MSACM
LegalCopyright = © Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
OriginalFileName = msadp32.acm
ProductName = Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
ProductVersion = 5.1.2600.2180
Microsoft G.723.1
FileVersion = 4.4.3400
CompanyName = Microsoft Corporation
FileDescription = Microsoft G.723.1 CODEC for MSACM
InternalName = msg723
LegalCopyright = Copyright © Intel Corp. and Microsoft Corporation 1995-1999
OriginalFileName = msg723.acm
ProductName = Windows® NetMeeting®
ProductVersion = 3.01
MPEG Audio Decoder
FileVersion = 6.05.2600.2180
CompanyName = Microsoft Corporation
FileDescription = DirectShow Runtime.
InternalName = Quartz.dll
LegalCopyright = Copyright (C) 1992-2001 Microsoft Corp.
OriginalFileName = Quartz.dll
ProductName = 
ProductVersion = 6.05.2600.2180
MPEG Layer-3
FileVersion = 1, 9, 0, 0305
CompanyName = Fraunhofer Institut Integrierte Schaltungen IIS
FileDescription = MPEG Layer-3 Audio Codec for MSACM
InternalName = l3codec.acm
LegalCopyright = Copyright © 1996-1999 Fraunhofer Institut Integrierte Schaltungen IIS
OriginalFileName = l3codec.acm
ProductName = MPEG Layer-3 Audio Codec for MSACM
ProductVersion = 1, 0, 0, 0
MPEG Layer-3 Decoder
FileVersion = 1, 5, 0, 50
CompanyName = Fraunhofer Institut Integrierte Schaltungen IIS
FileDescription = MPEG Layer-3 Audio Decoder
InternalName = L3CODECX.AX
LegalCopyright = Copyright (C) 1997 Fraunhofer IIS
OriginalFileName = L3CODECX.AX
ProductName = MPEG Layer-3 Audio Codec for Microsoft DirectShow
ProductVersion = 1, 5, 0, 50
 PCM
FileVersion = 2.05.53
CompanyName = Intel Corporation
FileDescription = Indeo® audio software
InternalName = iac25_32.ax
LegalCopyright = Copyright © Intel Corp. 1997
OriginalFileName = iac25_32.ax
ProductName = Indeo® audio software
ProductVersion = 2.05.53
Windows Media Audio Decoder
FileVersion = 8.00.00.4487
CompanyName = Microsoft Corporation
FileDescription = Windows Media Audio Decoder
InternalName = msadds32.ax
LegalCopyright = Copyright (C) Microsoft Corp. 1999-2001
OriginalFileName = msadds32.ax
ProductName = Windows Media Audio Decoder
ProductVersion = 8.00.00.4487
Windows Media Audio V1
FileVersion = 8.00.00.4487
CompanyName = Microsoft Corporation
FileDescription = Windows Media Audio
InternalName = msaud32
LegalCopyright  = Copyright (C) Microsoft Corp. 1999-2001
OriginalFileName = msaud32
ProductName = Windows Media Audio
ProductVersion = 8.00.00.4487
 Windows Media Audio V2
FileVersion = 8.00.00.4487
CompanyName = Microsoft Corporation
FileDescription = Windows Media Audio
InternalName = msaud32
LegalCopyright = Copyright (C) Microsoft Corp. 1999-2001
OriginalFileName = msaud32
ProductName = Windows Media Audio
ProductVersion = 8.00.00.4487
 WM Speech Encoder DMO
FileVersion = 10.00.00.3646
CompanyName = Microsoft Corporation
FileDescription = Windows Media Audio 9 Voice Encoder
InternalName = wmspdmoe.dll
LegalCopyright = © Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
OriginalFileName = wmspdmoe.dll
ProductName = Microsoft® Windows Media Services
ProductVersion = 10.00.00.3646
WMAPro over S/PDIF DMO
FileVersion = 10.00.00.3646
CompanyName = Microsoft Corporation
FileDescription = Windows Media Audio Decoder
InternalName = wmadmod.dll
LegalCopyright = © Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
OriginalFileName = wmadmod.dll
ProductName = Microsoft® Windows Media Services
ProductVersion = 10.00.00.3646
WMAudio Decoder DMO
FileVersion = 10.00.00.3646
CompanyName = Microsoft Corporation
FileDescription = Windows Media Audio Decoder
InternalName = wmadmod.dll
LegalCopyright = © Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
OriginalFileName = wmadmod.dll
ProductName = Microsoft® Windows Media Services
ProductVersion = 10.00.00.3646
 WMAudio Encoder DMO
FileVersion = 10.00.00.3646
CompanyName = Microsoft Corporation
FileDescription = Windows Media Audio Encoder/Transcoder
InternalName = wmadmoe2.dll
LegalCopyright = © Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
OriginalFileName = wmadmoe2.dll
ProductName = Microsoft® Windows Media Services
ProductVersion = 10.00.00.3646
WMSpeech Decoder DMO
FileVersion = 10.00.00.3646
CompanyName = Microsoft Corporation
FileDescription = Windows Media Audio 9 Voice Decoder
InternalName = wmspdmod.dll
LegalCopyright = © Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
OriginalFileName = wmspdmod.dll
ProductName = Microsoft® Windows Media Services
ProductVersion = 10.00.00.3646

And, using the program, I found some information on the hardware in my computer. Here are the basics:

Computer: 
Operating System Microsoft Windows XP Professional 
OS Service Pack Service Pack 2 
DirectX 4.09.00.0904 (DirectX 9.0c) 


Motherboard: 
CPU Type Intel Pentium 4A, 1900 MHz (19 x 100) 
Motherboard Name ECS P4S5A/DX+ (5 PCI, 1 AGP, 1 AMR, 2 SDR DIMM, 2 DDR DIMM, Audio) 
Motherboard Chipset SiS 645DX 
System Memory 512 MB (PC2100 DDR SDRAM) 
BIOS Type AMI (08/22/02) 
Communication Port Communications Port (COM1) 
Communication Port Communications Port (COM2) 
Communication Port ECP Printer Port (LPT1) 

Display: 
Video Adapter NVIDIA GeForce4 MX 440 (Microsoft Corporation) (64 MB) 
3D Accelerator nVIDIA GeForce4 MX 440 
Monitor Plug and Play Monitor [NoDB] (MRG4950054967) 

Multimedia: 
Audio Adapter SiS 7012 Audio Device 

Storage: 
IDE Controller SiS PCI IDE Controller 
Floppy Drive Floppy disk drive 
Disk Drive WDC WD800BB-00CAA1 (74 GB, IDE) 
Optical Drive ATAPI DVD-ROM 16XMax (16x DVD-ROM) 
Optical Drive CyberDrv CW078D CD-R/RW (40x/16x/48x CD-RW) 
SMART Hard Disks Status OK 

Partitions: 
C: (NTFS) 76316 MB (70326 MB free) 

Input: 
Keyboard PC/AT Enhanced PS/2 Keyboard (101/102-Key) 
Mouse Microsoft PS/2 Mouse 

Network: 
Network Adapter SiS 900 PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter (192.168.2.64) 

Peripherals: 
Printer Fax Lexmark X6100 Series 
Printer Lexmark X6100 Series 
USB1 Controller SiS 7001 PCI-USB Open Host Controller 
USB1 Controller SiS 7001 PCI-USB Open Host Controller 
USB1 Controller SiS 7001 PCI-USB Open Host Controller 
USB2 Controller SiS 7002 USB 2.0 Enhanced Host Controller 


I'm a n00b when it comes to installing devices and such, so any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Duckster1 (Nov 22, 2003)

Go here and download the drivers for the onboard SiS 7012Audio chip!
http://www.softwarepatch.com/utilities/sis7012.html


----------



## yjz188 (Nov 30, 2004)

I finally found the right driver and got it fixed. Thanks for the help. :smile:


----------



## babak_91 (Dec 11, 2004)

lol, i had the same problem. wats funny is that i also had the same sound card. but luckily, that driver fixed it. thanks ray:


----------

